# Anyone know of a Mouse forum?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Are there any Mouse forums out there that are similar to "Rat Forum" here? I would prefer to find a forum about keeping mice as pets, and that doesn't encourage breeding or for reptile feeding purposes. Basically a forum just like Rat Forum but for mice! But if there is a very good informative mouse forum that does allow these topics, that would be ok too, I'll just avoid those threads.

I would like to own mice in the future, but I always research as much as possible before getting a new pet, and I don't know very much about proper mouse keeping yet. I'd like to know about the best foods, health problems, behaviors, housing etc.

Thanks to anyone who can give me some advice!


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

I've been searching for one too. It doesn't seem there are many active ones from what I could dig up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a member of Fancy Mice Breeders. It's a good forum, the people there are pretty helpful and I go there for a lot of my health questions. There is a mix of people who keep mice as pets, and people who breed. Some of the breeders see their mice simply as organisms they keep alive, but they don't love them which is really sad. A lot of the cage setup thread pics are just rows and rows of plastic bins with mice in them. So it's not really the best forum if you just want to talk about mice as a pet owner, but it's good for health information as these breeders have to keep their mice in top health. I think The Fun Mouse is another forum but I don't know whether they talk about breeding or not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

The fun mouse is ok...but they are sometimes rude there. Personally I like Fancy Mice bteeders or the Austrialian Rat and mouse forum. Thats ones good and they have member from all over not just Australia


----------

